# Types who give the best / worse advice



## wickedly (Mar 13, 2016)

ENTP's give best advice! we just don't follow it ourselves, doesn't mean its not the best :sad:


----------



## Vunar (Apr 1, 2016)

Best logical, reasonable, realistic that would actually solve a problem advice from INTP / INTJ.



For everything else there is... INFJ


----------



## Malorne (May 27, 2016)

I think mature ENFJs would be the best at giving advice. I feel safe around them, because I know that even if they were to judge me, they are most of the time too nice to judge me loudly 
I can't ever imagine an ISTP giving advice. It would be so weird. It's like they're not even made for that purpose. I'm sure ISTPs approve of that.
The ESTJ I know loves to give me advice. It's funny though because I usually feel threatened by their "_advice_" haha


----------



## Gilly (Apr 22, 2012)

Intj, istp, sfp, enfj.


----------



## jvsummit101 (Apr 22, 2016)

ENTJ here, lol so true! If you asked me for advice, I would intentially give you bad advice just to see if you would fall for it


----------



## star dust (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm still pretty new to this, so haven't typed all the people I know lol.
But my dad gives the best advice, and I think he's an ENTP, so I'm going to go with that  I like T's because they're logical, which is what I'm lacking in my decision making process


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

INFJs for both

Also my dad is an ISTP and he gives decent advice.


----------



## Caged Within (Aug 9, 2013)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> What types would you seek if you wanted good sound advice. What types do you steer away from and why ? I will list my fav types to open up to in terms of advice and you can add your own.


For me, it's less about type, and more about intellect, honesty, and life experience.


----------



## SquashedBanana (Nov 11, 2015)

This has been my experience with just a few:

*INTJs*: excellent, objective advice-givers. INTJs and I don't see the problem from the same perspective, but I find their approach amazing. By far my favorite type to ask advice from. (Sources: parent and best friend)
*ENTPs*: much better brainstormers than advice-givers regarding social issues. (Sources: two friends, boyfriend, and one relative)
*ENTJs*: N/A
*INTPs*: N/A
*ESFJs*: caring and considerate, but may consider what's good for the group over individual feelings. (Source: friend)
*ISFJs*: will be concerned about feelings and social etiquette (in my experience); but also relates issues back to self and personal histories at length. (Source: parent)
*ESTJs*: decide issues very quickly and without concern for psychology and root causes, which ultimately makes me feel somewhat uncomfortable. (Source: sibling)
*ISTJs*: N/A
*ENFJs*: they tend to look at social issues very practically and look toward positive outcomes. (Sources: sibling and friend)
*INFJs*: advice reserved for very grave matters; lighthearted issues seem to be taken too seriously by this type. (Sources: friend)
*ENFPs*: better fellow commiserators (is that a word? haha) than objective advice-givers; the best type to have around when you need emotional support. I love these dudes. (Sources: two relatives and one friend)
*INFPs*: N/A (I'd love to talk to a fellow INFP in this regard, but I feel like we'd have similar outlooks haha)
*ISTPs*: N/A (I get the impression that we don't care about the same things, but they have great insights)
*ISFPs*: N/A (I'd hate to bother this type with anything unpleasant)
*ESTPs*: N/A
*ESFPs*: like ENFPs, this type will bond with you and commiserate over an issue rather than take a leading stance in regards to any issue. I like em anyway, though  (Source: two friends)

*Note: I listed personal sources to explain my current line of reasoning. For the purposes of this thread, I'd rather go by my experience ("this person acted like this...") rather than theory ("this type will probably act like this...").


----------



## halfamazing (Oct 13, 2014)

MuChApArAdOx said:


> INFJ- I wouldn't seek advice from this type because they often give me what they would do -or how they feel rather than what is best for me. Their emos take over and I don't feel accomplished because they tend to take things too personally and can't seem to distance themselves away from their own emos.


I don't speak for other types as I don't concentrate on them. But if you find this from someone who "identifies" as INFJ, (again, I don't speak in absolute) then this person has more than likely has limited life exposure beyond their own immediate space. Those that do, however, will not only give you the advice, but may at times follow up with you and "inspect what they expect"- so to speak.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Infp tends to give the best advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zosio (Mar 17, 2015)

Too broad of a question with too much generalization bait. 

When making an important life choice, the best people to seek advice from tend to be mature individuals of your own type, regardless of which type you are personally. They'll have the best understanding of what suits your needs and what will be more likely to bring you satisfaction in life. 

Some types are better known for giving advice to others in general (INxJs tend to fall into this category, since we're often stereotyped as counselors or gurus), but even these types can be hit-or-miss if they're combined with the wrong person. Even a Ph.D-wielding INxJ therapist may prove inadequate when, say, an ESxP or ISxJ needs advice. 

Back when I was in counseling, my own therapist was an INFJ. I was lucky, because her ability to identify with me (she would often say that I reminded her of herself at my age) added much needed layer of depth and effectiveness. I imagine that this works the same way with just about anyone else.


----------

